# Best Snowboard Out Of The Three I Give U 4 Rails.



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok The Burton Love the Burton Blunt or the Rome Machine which is the better for mostly rails and somewhat duribilitty for the board. I'm going to get a board here shortly and break it in on a trip to Colorado so ill be hitting some challenging stuff compared to where i live. So i need someone to tell me whats best of those three for rails and duribillity.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Jaco2760 said:


> Ok The Burton Love the Burton Blunt or the Rome Machine which is the better for mostly rails and somewhat duribilitty for the board. I'm going to get a board here shortly and break it in on a trip to Colorado so ill be hitting some challenging stuff compared to where i live. So i need someone to tell me whats best of those three for rails and duribillity.


Wow go away! Youve made like 3 threads on the SAME question already!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

What you NEED to do is stop making the same thread over and over. We all saw the first one. The second one got you some flak. This one is not going to get you any more answers. The people who read this section are the same people who read the other ones.

My answer is the same. Pay the money and demo the boards.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

The best advice I can give you is to buy all three of them, go to the mountain, walk around and ask everybody you see which one they think is the best. But be sure to ask everybody three times, but in a different way each time. That will definitely work.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

all three of them suck on rails. you want a rail board look at rome artifact, k2 www, bataleon airobic, capita stairmaster or horroscope.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

wait, people actually consider buying the love? wow, gotta give it to burton. they could market the fuck out of anything and people will still buy it.

zomg its got bewbs on it, lets buy it!


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Boobs on a snowboard! Where? If I get one of those I'm sure to be the steeziest on the mountain .


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

The more I see this guy post the more I think he's just trolling


----------



## boardaddict (Mar 4, 2009)

This thread seems oddly familiar...................


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

these boards are probably great for jibs/park.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

those are sickkk, sign me up to demo all of them, seriously, that would be wicked fun.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm sure a bunch of those asyms could still rip in the right hands .


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Wouldn't a non-symmetrical board shape make it unstable? (a question i've always had with those kind of boards)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

T.J. said:


> wait, people actually consider buying the love? wow, gotta give it to burton. they could market the fuck out of anything and people will still buy it.
> 
> zomg its got bewbs on it, lets buy it!


Ding ding ding...we have a winner. This way, if mom finds your copy of Playboy under the mattress, you still have the board for...uhmm....inspiration.


----------

